

My Internship Experience With MakeGamesWithUs as a 13-year-old - gthinkin
http://gthinkin.wordpress.com/2013/10/18/my-internship-experience-with-makegameswithus/

======
austinl
Always glad to see people doing stuff at a young age. Keep learning and keep
up the good work!

~~~
gthinkin
Thanks! It was an awesome experience.

------
Kronopath
Presentations from entrepreneurs, a showcase with VCs and the public, and most
importantly, getting a product out there on the market? Sounds like one hell
of an opportunity. I wish I'd had that when I was his age.

~~~
gthinkin
Hi Kronopath, the app isn't on the App Store just yet. It was sent for review,
meaning it could take another week or so before I actually know whether it
will be approved for sale or not.

------
exo_duz
Wish I was as lucky as you when I was your age. These kind of things just
weren't available then. Keep at the good work!

~~~
gthinkin
Thanks!

------
Spizy_Kurry
HI GOAT

